

Ask HN: Favorite fonts/layouts for customer communications? - olegious

My company uses the traditional Times New Roman + Word combo when preparing communication docs that we use with our clients. I'm sure there are better fonts or tools that can be used to create more modern looking docs.  Share your favorites.
======
adyus
Depending on the feel of the company, it might look more modern using a sans-
serif font. In Word, Arial and Tahoma are available, if I'm not mistaken, and
you could take the elitist route and use Helvetica Light :)

~~~
shadowpwner
Plain ol' Helvetica is also a good choice.

